# Project 650HP GTR Diary and Picture Gallery



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey.

I have made a couple of pages for my car that im going to constantly update.

Nissan Skyline News - This is where i will post updates
Nissan Skyline Pics - this is where i will update with new pic of when its done etc

it should be done in about a month.. looking for 650HP at the wheels.. I would be happy with 600, its only a street car :fluffy: 

I will put up the dyno printout when its done!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Yo Dru, thought u had a Monster!! Think ive seen it on SAU possibly?
What else u gonna be running with that setup?

Lovin what u did with the cam covers!!


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Yo Dru, thought u had a Monster!! Think ive seen it on SAU possibly?
> What else u gonna be running with that setup?
> 
> Lovin what u did with the cam covers!!


yeah man, been on sau for a while.
um.. using a pfc, and a fair bit of other stuff.. will put a list on my site soon


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Awesome, let us know when its done!!


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

woot!

just bought some Koya Hunter wheels for the gtr

I will post pics up tomorrow, they look hot as.

deep dish, with polished lip and black spokes  :fluffy:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds awesome, i was originally after the same black spoke, polished lip!!
Great taste!! Now wheres the pics!!!!!????


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

im cut..

The wheels on the front wernt as wide as i thought and they dont look very good with the wide gtr guards.

so i now have to sell the wheels, arhhh


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Dru any news on the rims? You poor bugga!
Whats the size/offsets? I may have a friend keen on them if theyre the right price.
If u have patience import a set of 2nd hand jap rims or if u have cash, ACCESS here in Victoria can do u a 19" Volk GTC rim w/o rubber for around $800 a piece 
Im gettin my next set through them most likely.


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

hey man,

im selling for only 1800, but may be sold after this weekend.
offset is 35
there is a pic on my site in sig with link to the details.

I will just live with the wheels i have on there now.. maybe the same style in 18's later on


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Yo Dru-banga u talking about these?








They look hawt IMO! I like em better than the black spoked ones. (Man your car sits at a perfect height!)
If u upgrade them go a gold set of fusions maybe? Nice deep dish at the back, but get the back for your front too. If ya know what i mean


----------

